# Snow Camo



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

Looking out the window and all I see is snow. It looks like there is a lot of other new guys like me so after a bit of looking around I I found these-

http://m.sportsmansguide.com/Product.aspx?a=299314

They are pole over camos for my warm black Carthart cloths. The price is each piece (pants or jacket).

My buddy has the same ones and i could hardly see him 30ft away at night. They were delivered yesterday and used them last night. They blocked wind vary well and we were almost to warm out there. They do make a little noise if you chafe while you walk (my buddy):sad: but I can walk vary quietly in them:lol:. Overall I like them!

What do you all use for snow camo?


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

painters suits work the best. played paintball against my uncle and he was wearing it. you could see him running at 30 yards but the second he stopped running you would lose track of him.

personally though i wouldnt buy snow camo unless it was for warmth. I just use my current jacket and make sure something dark is behind me :lol:


----------



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

Jager Pro said:


> painters suits work the best. played paintball against my uncle and he was wearing it. you could see him running at 30 yards but the second he stopped running you would lose track of him.
> 
> personally though i wouldnt buy snow camo unless it was for warmth. I just use my current jacket and make sure something dark is behind me :lol:


Painter's suites are cheap. I really considered buying myself but was worried about them ripping easy.


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

Copper15 said:


> Painter's suites are cheap. I really considered buying myself but was worried about them ripping easy.


Not sure how durable they are, but they definitely aren't warm.


----------



## IamI (Sep 28, 2011)

i have been useing white stuff too but more like sheets the heavy kind or lite blankets. i wrap them around things maybe small trees or some twigs and branchs big enough to move around in comfortable, looks like a snow mount, haven't found out how good it is yet:16suspect


----------



## BASEK2 (Oct 3, 2006)

I was/have been using the natural gear (I think that's the name of it) snow camp. Works very well IMO. I had a doe 7-10 yards away last year sitting on the ground on a hillside. It was pretty cool. What I'm looking for is a white camo fleece jacket next but can't seem to find a single thing close to it anywhere. 

Sent from my MB886 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Coyotesniper (Nov 19, 2012)

Ive used a large sweatshirt and sweatpants over my hunting cloths gloves and mask . All white. With a white background your invisible . Works great.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Painters whites are cheap, the sherwan Williams t shirt you get with it might be no good with that big American flag on the back. :lol: As far as painter suites go I'm not sure which ones your talking about but the only white one I have wore was very thin, the rest were made of colored material and not breathable.


----------



## tracker14 (Jun 1, 2007)

I have several painter suits. I like to use them. I had over 20 turkeys last year less than 10 steps while I was laying on the ground on my stomach. They never picked me out. yeah I agree there not the most durable for long time use but you will get a season for 9 bucks. plus in the off season put some grey and black stripes here and there and your good for winter.


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

tracker14 said:


> I have several painter suits. I like to use them. I had over 20 turkeys last year less than 10 steps while I was laying on the ground on my stomach. They never picked me out. yeah I agree there not the most durable for long time use but you will get a season for 9 bucks. plus in the off season put some grey and black stripes here and there and your good for winter.


For that price it sounds as if painters suits are ideal. It would take years for the cost of buying a suit to equal the hundreds spent on winter camo (which might even ware out before the painters suits catch up). Just make sure you're wearing warming clothing underneath.


----------



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

The pole over snow camo I bought holds heat like a rain suit (I think because its rain resistant). I throw them over my Carhart insulated coat and bibs. Its like a sweat lodge. Warm enough I tend to like keeping my gloves off to cool off:smile-mad. I might have to cut down on how warm my under layers are.


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

Copper15 said:


> The pole over snow camo I bought holds heat like a rain suit (I think because its rain resistant). I throw them over my Carhart insulated coat and bibs. Its like a sweat lodge. Warm enough I tend to like keeping my gloves off to cool off:smile-mad. I might have to cut down on how warm my under layers are.


Hey once you're in the woods you can as many layers as you want off, but you can't put any on.


----------



## tracker14 (Jun 1, 2007)

once you know your size ebay is the best place to buy painters suits. I have found them on there for 6-8 dollars

Here is a example:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/DuPONT-TYVE...WRISTS-AND-ANKLES-/121204565685#ht_1199wt_642


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I have used surpluss military overwhites for years, but they are made of cotton. They tear easily but they were cheap. I want a long fleece overwhite top but cant find any either, I will have to sweet talk the wife into making me one.

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

brushbuster said:


> I have used surpluss military overwhites for years, but they are made of cotton. They tear easily but they were cheap. I want a long fleece overwhite top but cant find any either,* I will have to sweet talk the wife into making me one.*
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


That's the key to getting exactly what you want right there. :idea:


----------



## tracker14 (Jun 1, 2007)

Here is a hood I made from a white pillow case and a wide sharpie marker. Also 2 strips of eleastic. just make it prior ro season and was it then air it out.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

tracker14 said:


> Here is a hood I made from a white pillow case and a wide sharpie marker. Also 2 strips of eleastic. just make it prior ro season and was it then air it out.


Nice job.


----------



## tracker14 (Jun 1, 2007)

fr3db3ar said:


> Nice job.


 Thanks. breaks up the human outline


----------

